# Am I feeding my kittens enough/too much???



## Lilolil88

I have had my two kittens who are 8 weeks old since Tuesday. I am feeding them half a pouch of whiskas kitten wet food 4 times a day which they share and I am leaving 30 grams of whiskas kitten biscuits down throughout the day as I was told too many biscuits can be bad for male cats. 

The recommended amount is 1/2 - 1 pouch plus 20-30 grams of biscuits per cat per day, but I am giving 2 pouches and 30 grams of biscuits between them both. 

Does this sound ok? Or should I be feeding them more or less?


----------



## Treaclesmum

Sounds ok to me :smile5:


----------



## buffie

Kittens should be allowed to eat as much as they want.If they want more feed them more,preferrably wet,rather than dry.
2 pouches and 30gms of dry between them(that is only 1 pouch and 15gms dry each) does not seem nearly enough to me.I would expect a kitten to eat double that at least especially a low meat content food like whiskas.Have aread of this link which was written by our own food guru hobbs http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-heal...inners-more-seasoned-cat-owners-alike.html.It it may help.


----------



## flora696

I've been feeding mine half a pouch each up to 5 times a day depending if we are at work or not, thats 2 and a half each per day and they would still eat more!


----------



## Treaclesmum

Jumpy prefers wet and can eat his way through 3 whole 100gram pouches a day, with dry to nibble on! However, Treacle prefers dry but will eat around 1 - 1 and a half pouches a day, too. Just after Treacle had his tooth out, he tried to make up for lost time by eating only wet, like Jumpy, but gave him runny poos due to changing too quickly!! I left the dry down for him, too but he seemed to prefer the wet. Now however, he's back on the dry as well! I think he will always prefer dry and Jumpy prefer wet


----------



## jo-pop

flora696 said:


> I've been feeding mine half a pouch each up to 5 times a day depending if we are at work or not, thats 2 and a half each per day and they would still eat more!


So you should give them more. Never ever limit a kittens food


----------



## jenny armour

depending on how old they are, i would at least give them twice as much wet food as you are giving them and as much as dry food, let them graze on it, whenever they want it


----------



## flora696

jo-pop said:


> So you should give them more. Never ever limit a kittens food


Where did I mention limiting what they eat?


----------



## notsure

When we first got Oslo at 7 weeks, and Odin at 12 weeks, they were on 1 pouch 4-5 times a day in saying that, each kitten is different - if you are finding they are eating the 1/2 pouch fairly quickly, then give them more - it's very hard to overfeed kittens so ignore the recommended feeding amounts on the pack, and give them as much as they want - they will normally stop eating once they have had enough, so it's better to put down too much food than too little. If they are leaving a small amount of food in their bowls you have the amount pretty much right (once they start clearing thier bowls again you know it's time to increase the amount of food you are giving them).


----------



## Lilolil88

There is normally a small bit left in the bowl when I feed them the wet food and then they go back and finish it off later. 

I leave the biscuits down all day or them to graze on but I always end up throwing some away the next morning as they don't eat them all. 

I have just tried giving them a whole pouch but they have left just over half in the bowl.


----------



## buffie

I have problems getting Meeko my Raggie (who will be 2 next month)to eat enough wet food,he is not really interested in food.I have to feed him small amounts, and often, up to 6 times a day.He takes the saying "cats are grazers" to its limits.If I just left dry out he would pick at that all day.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer

I mix Jaffe's wet and dry food together which it what he seems to prefer. He will have appox 500g of food per day and he is nearly 9 months old now but when he was smaller he was on about 300g. I read that it should be 100g per kilo but to feed small amounts and as often as they want when they are kittens.


----------



## catlover0581

in my opinion kittens will eat when you put food in front of them - and if it's not enough they will soon let you know!

i say as long as they are happy and energetic you're doing fine. my vet told me not to feed kittens TOO much as they could get a round tummy and not be able to digest it quick enough. that happened to me last week and i just didn't feed her until she had poo'd. then she was back in business! lol


----------



## Lilolil88

I guess it will just be a trial a d error thing until I know exactly what they will eat. They are still picking on the pouch that I put down at 5 ish this evening. 

Can anyone recommend any good kitten wet and dry food as I have been told that whiskas is not very good for them. 

I was looking at bozita wet food as it says it is suitable for kittens as well, and I was looking at James Wellbeloved for dry kitten food. Are these good options?

They do seem to munch down the whiskas but if it is not good for them in the long run then I would rather get something that is good that they will let as much.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer

Jaffe is on Royal Canin Kitten dry food which he really likes and then for wet food he likes Bozita (which also works out cheaper than whiskas) Cosma and particularly like Applaws chicken variety.


----------



## Treaclesmum

buffie said:


> I have problems getting Meeko my Raggie (who will be 2 next month)to eat enough wet food,he is not really interested in food.I have to feed him small amounts, and often, up to 6 times a day.He takes the saying "cats are grazers" to its limits.If I just left dry out he would pick at that all day.


Just like Treacle!! 

Although Treacle had a very good day today and ate a whole pouch of wet for brekkie and dinner...!! :w00t: (Picked at dry in between of course...)


----------



## jo-pop

flora696 said:


> Where did I mention limiting what they eat?


You say "they would still eat more" so you ARE actually saying that they cannot eat as much as they would if they could. It's your own words.


----------



## flora696

jo-pop said:


> You say "they would still eat more" so you ARE actually saying that they cannot eat as much as they would if they could. It's your own words.


Yes you clearly know me better than I know myself and my poor deprived kittens. Rapidly going off this forum and being judged by strangers. I came here for help after they have been so poorly and have had some great advice from others. I would like to do the same for people by sharing my experiences and not have you jumping on my quotes and assuming things that you have no idea about.

So to clarify for anyone else who is interested, I feed my kittens up to 5 times a day as I work a lot, when we are at home they eat more as I feed them when they want to be fed.


----------



## IlmopetLawrie

A kitten is growing constantly from the inside out. It needs to grow from a tiny little dot to a full grown tiger in just a year! I have 2 young cats myself and they have a continuous supply of biscuits to 'graze' on all day.

I don't believe you can overfeed an 8 week old kitten!


----------



## Lilolil88

Ok thanks everyone. I will try upping their wet food amount then as I'd rather they eat more of that than the dry stuff. 

Just need to find out what wet food is good for kittens now.


----------



## hobbs2004

Lilolil88 said:


> Ok thanks everyone. I will try upping their wet food amount then as I'd rather they eat more of that than the dry stuff.
> 
> Just need to find out what wet food is good for kittens now.


There are SO many threads on here about good food that a quick read through the forum should give you loads of inspiration.


----------



## hobbs2004

jo-pop said:


> You say "they would still eat more" so you ARE actually saying that they cannot eat as much as they would if they could. It's your own words.


Actually, I would say that if they are being fed supermarket fare they should probably stick to the feeding recs.


----------



## Lilolil88

I have read through quite a few threads and it looks like Bozita chunks in jelly/gravy are a popular choice for wet food. Is this fine for them at 8 weeks old?

I have also seen lots of things about James Wellbeloved kitten dry food. Or I was looking at Royal Canine Kitten or Babycat food. What would you say is better for them? I want to use what is going to be the best combination for the nutritionally.


----------



## hobbs2004

Lilolil88 said:


> I have read through quite a few threads and it looks like Bozita chunks in jelly/gravy are a popular choice for wet food. Is this fine for them at 8 weeks old?
> 
> I have also seen lots of things about James Wellbeloved kitten dry food. Or I was looking at Royal Canine Kitten or Babycat food. What would you say is better for them? I want to use what is going to be the best combination for the nutritionally.


If you want what is best for them then get them on to pate food (not chunks in jelly/gravy,which are all as good or rather as bad as each other). In terms of dry food, if you have to feed any at all, then choose brands that are grain-free, such as Orijen or Acana. JWB has way too many grains in their dry cat food in my opinion.


----------



## Lilolil88

That's great. What brand of pâté would you recommend I try them on?


----------



## pinkbetty

flora696 said:


> Yes you clearly know me better than I know myself and my poor deprived kittens. Rapidly going off this forum and being judged by strangers. I came here for help after they have been so poorly and have had some great advice from others. I would like to do the same for people by sharing my experiences and not have you jumping on my quotes and assuming things that you have no idea about.
> 
> So to clarify for anyone else who is interested, I feed my kittens up to 5 times a day as I work a lot, when we are at home they eat more as I feed them when they want to be fed.


People can only offer you advice based on the information you provide. When you say they could eat more, what else is everyone supposed to think? If you are precise with your words then they can't be misconstrued, and the advice you receive in return will be better.


----------



## Lilolil88

hobbs2004 said:


> If you want what is best for them then get them on to pate food (not chunks in jelly/gravy,which are all as good or rather as bad as each other). In terms of dry food, if you have to feed any at all, then choose brands that are grain-free, such as Orijen or Acana. JWB has way too many grains in their dry cat food in my opinion.


What is your opinion on Applaws Kitten food? That is a complete food that is grain free. I work full time so I like to leave them down some dry food to graze on throughout the day if they want it. They don't really eat a lot of the dried stuff to be honest.


----------



## Kat1703

Lilolil88 said:


> What is your opinion on Applaws Kitten food? That is a complete food that is grain free. I work full time so I like to leave them down some dry food to graze on throughout the day if they want it. They don't really eat a lot of the dried stuff to be honest.


The dry food is complete (the wet isn't - just in case you fall into the same trap I did!) and I think one of the better ones, along with Orijen and Acana. Made my kitties constipated and now whenever I leave it down for them to graze on during the day, they get the runs 

So, they're on a 100% wet food diet - a rotation of Smilla, Animonda Carny, Macs and Petnatur. They're fed 100g each 4 times a day, and we have a timed feeder if we're not around (there's a cooler you can put in the feeder, to prolong freshness of wet food).

Hope that helps


----------



## hobbs2004

jo-pop said:


> You say "they would still eat more" so you ARE actually saying that they cannot eat as much as they would if they could. It's your own words.





pinkbetty said:


> People can only offer you advice based on the information you provide. When you say they could eat more, what else is everyone supposed to think? If you are precise with your words then they can't be misconstrued, and the advice you receive in return will be better.


I think she got the message guys. Talk about flogging a dead horse. TBH, there has been some dodgy feeding advice in many a threads on here of late and somehow they don't get the same attention


----------



## Cookieandme

Lilolil88 said:


> Can anyone recommend any good kitten wet and dry food as I have been told that whiskas is not very good for them.


When I got Cookie, she was on a dry diet so I switched her to Natures Menu Kitten pouches, which she always seem to eat.

Now I am trying her to like Bozita and just mashing up the chucks, a little blitz in the microwave seems to help as well. She just doesn't seem to be eating as much as the recommendations say she needs, I don't believe she is hungry otherwise I think she would cry and look at her plate.

In a morning she eats a bit, then does her litter tray (obviously I clean it out - she isn't that clever  ) and then goes back and picks a bit more. I bought a cat feeder and there is a little dry Natures Menu in there but she isn't eating that either. She does graze a little during the night as there is less on the plate in the morning from the previous night.

Yesterday the pate style came so will be trying that although it isn't really what I expected  along with some Bozita tins. Just waiting for the new varieties to arrive from Germany and then hopefully she will find something she likes.:blush:

I guess no one said it would be easy


----------



## jo-pop

hobbs2004 said:


> I think she got the message guys. Talk about flogging a dead horse. TBH, there has been some dodgy feeding advice in many a threads on here of late and somehow they don't get the same attention


Oh my goodness talk about an over reaction.
I was under the impression kittens can eat as much as they like. Perhaps another example of inaccurate advice?


----------



## flora696

hobbs2004 said:


> I think she got the message guys. Talk about flogging a dead horse. TBH, there has been some dodgy feeding advice in many a threads on here of late and somehow they don't get the same attention


Ha, wish I never said anything anyway my kittens are happy with what they get and hopefully when their all new german food arrives they'll be even happier!! Great advice has lead me to place an order so thanks Hobbs your info is great


----------



## notsure

Lilolil88 said:


> I guess it will just be a trial a d error thing until I know exactly what they will eat. They are still picking on the pouch that I put down at 5 ish this evening.


Sounds like you have the amount about right then - or maybe a little too much at once depending how much is still left 3 or so hours later - that being said, don't be surprised if one day they suddenly want twice as much - it's what happened with my two - guessing they hit a growth spurt.



Lilolil88 said:


> Can anyone recommend any good kitten wet and dry food as I have been told that whiskas is not very good for them.
> 
> I was looking at bozita wet food as it says it is suitable for kittens as well, and I was looking at James Wellbeloved for dry kitten food. Are these good options?
> 
> They do seem to munch down the whiskas but if it is not good for them in the long run then I would rather get something that is good that they will let as much.


For advice on what to feed - take a look at this thread: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-heal...beginners-more-seasoned-cat-owners-alike.html

and the document linked in this one: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/112132-z-wet-food-cats.html

Both of these were written by hobbs our resident food expert, and are worth the read even if you decide not to follow the advice.

If you are willing to order from Zooplus or some of the german websites - then I've read on these forums Bozita (the pate type in particular), Animonda Carny, Grau and Smilla are the most popular (they are good quality without blowing the budget) - but there are other better brands available but you pay slightly more for them.

Personally I'm feeding my 2 Bozita as zooplus don't deliver to Norway, and it's the only one of the popular brands I can get here, however the consensus is that you should choose a few brands of similar quality and rotate brands/flavours. The reasons for this is explained in the first thread I linked to.


----------



## katetunstall_

The dry food is more important than the wet food. Wet food isn't good for their teeth so they shouldn't be fed wet most of the time


----------



## buffie

katetunstall_ said:


> The dry food is more important than the wet food.* Wet food isn't good for their teeth so they shouldn't be fed wet most of the time*


I think you need to do a bit of research before saying that  ..........
http://www.littlebigcat.com/nutrition/why-dry-food-is-bad-for-cats-and-dogs/ and this link....
http://catinfo.org/.


----------



## katetunstall_

I look after animals for my job. You should ask a vet instead of getting links off google...


----------



## gskinner123

katetunstall_ said:


> I look after animals for my job. You should ask a vet instead of getting links off google...


Or you could do both and see what this vet says.

http://catinfo.org


----------



## katetunstall_

I didn't say you shouldn't feed your kitten wet food btw... I just said if you give them more wet than dry, it's not good for their teeth.


----------



## buffie

katetunstall_ said:


> I look after animals for my job. You should ask a vet instead of getting links off google...


If you had bothered to read the links you would have noticed that they are both written by vets


----------



## katetunstall_

I didn't say they weren't lol


----------



## buffie

katetunstall_ said:


> I didn't say you shouldn't feed your kitten wet food btw... *I just said if you give them more wet than dry, it's not good for their teeth*.


Could you explain to me why that would be then


----------



## gskinner123

buffie said:


> I think you need to do a bit of research before saying that  ..........
> http://www.littlebigcat.com/nutrition/why-dry-food-is-bad-for-cats-and-dogs/ and this link....
> http://catinfo.org/.


Ah, missed it, you posted it already


----------



## katetunstall_

Because it builds up tartar and plaque on their teeth. Giving them very bad breath aswell. Also, if you're feeding your kittens whiskers, you're filling them up with a lot of water as there isn't a good amount of nutrition. It's like feeding a dog bakers or pedigree or eating McDonald's everyday. There's nothing wrong with feeding them whiskers, as long as you give them a good branded dry food. I have a cat and a kitten. My older cat is 16. He doesn't eat dry food if I give it to him, he always ate wet food instead. His teeth are awful because he doesn't eat dry food


----------



## buffie

Cats need moisture though,they are designed to get the majority of that from their food,contrary to what you said,wet food has the required high moisture content and dry has at best only 10%.
Also if you read the ingredients of dry food the biggest percentage is rubbish which cats have no need for and worse still cant process so it is pooped out the other end.
Cats have a very low thirst drive so rarely drink enough to compensate for the lack of moisture in the dry food which can/has/does lead to urinary/kidney problems.


----------



## lymorelynn

Wet food doesn't necessarily mean Whiska's. 
Whiska's is bad for their teeth because it has a high sugar content not because it's wet. Look for wet foods without sugar not dry foods that have carbohydrates


----------



## katetunstall_

There are benefits for wet and dry food. I'm not against wet food at all because both my cats eat it. I leave dry food out for my kitten aswell. Many cats prefer a mixture of both wet and dry foods compared to dry or wet only. Wet food increases enjoyment and add variety to a diet because of the wide selection of textures. On the other hand, dry food satisfies a cat’s natural desire to eat many small meals throughout the day. Whatever I say, you're gunna disagree with lol so I can't be bothered for this. I only said my first comment for some advice. Not for an argument with random people who get they're 'knowledge' off the internet


----------



## buffie

Deleted as reply got lost in the quote 
Re posted reply below.


----------



## katetunstall_

So rude haha


----------



## buffie

katetunstall_ said:


> There are benefits for wet and dry food. I'm not against wet food at all because both my cats eat it. I leave dry food out for my kitten aswell. Many cats prefer a mixture of both wet and dry foods compared to dry or wet only. Wet food increases enjoyment and add variety to a diet because of the wide selection of textures. On the other hand, dry food satisfies a cat's natural desire to eat many small meals throughout the day. Whatever I say, you're gunna disagree with lol so I can't be bothered for this. I only said my first comment for some advice. *Not for an argument with random people who get they're 'knowledge' off the internet *


Fair enough ,but just to let you know we do not get our information from "the internet" we get it from researching and understanding a cats nutritional requirements which has lead us to believe that raw/wet food is far better for our cats than dry,so you are correct in one thing...yes we will disagree with you about the benefits of dry food


----------



## buffie

katetunstall_ said:


> So rude haha


????????????


----------



## simplysardonic

katetunstall_ said:


> *I look after animals for my job*. You should ask a vet instead of getting links off google...


So do I & I think you're wrong personally, but if you have some startling new insights that we have hitherto not been privy to, it would be lovely if you could share them


----------



## chillminx

@katetunstall - If you do look after animals as your job, what qualifications do you have ? I am referring to a recognised qualification involving 3 years at college, not some short course you did on line. Also do you have a qualification in feline nutrition? 

If not, an excellent place to start would be the text book, "Your Cat" by veterinarian Elizabeth M Hodgkins.


----------



## Ali71

The majority of people on this forum feed either wet or raw food but there are some that do feed a bit of dry alongside or as treats or that have cats which will not eat wet full stop. Even these members still agree that wet is best as it provides the moisture a cat needs, which it would simply not take enough in if fed solely dry. We certainly don't jump on people for feeding it.

Ultimately we all care about the welfare of our own and other cats and we are a supportive community. We aren't all going to agree on everything but on nutrition, the facts are there; dry food contains carbs which aren't needed. The best diet for a cat is one closest to that which it would eat in the wild. Cats are built to eat meat, their teeth are designed to tear not crunch so actually, the dry food in most cases is of no benefit to their teeth at all - it's like telling you to clean your teeth by eating custard creams.


----------



## OrientalSlave

katetunstall_ said:


> I didn't say you shouldn't feed your kitten wet food btw... I just said if you give them more wet than dry, it's not good for their teeth.


I don't find biscuits help my teeth, and my cats have fine teeth with no dry food. Apart from the right genetics, a raw chicken wing 2-3 times a week keeps most cat's teeth in fine condition.


----------



## OrientalSlave

katetunstall_ said:


> Because it builds up tartar and plaque on their teeth. Giving them very bad breath aswell. Also, if you're feeding your kittens whiskers, you're filling them up with a lot of water as there isn't a good amount of nutrition. It's like feeding a dog bakers or pedigree or eating McDonald's everyday. There's nothing wrong with feeding them whiskers, as long as you give them a good branded dry food. I have a cat and a kitten. My older cat is 16. He doesn't eat dry food if I give it to him, he always ate wet food instead. His teeth are awful because he doesn't eat dry food


So what are your qualifications in nutrition, and how much of the course did you spend on it? A week? A month? A day?

Feeding a good quality wet food is nothing like MacDonalds every day. The natural diet for a cat is not dry food, it is small rodents and birds, and they contain a fair bit of water as well as all the other things a cat needs to be healthy.


----------



## OrientalSlave

katetunstall_ said:


> I look after animals for my job. You should ask a vet instead of getting links off google...


Your profile says you are 18, so clearly not a vet and presumably not studying to be a vet if you are working at 18. We do have a vet here, a fully qualified vet, and she firstly won't agree with your views and secondly has far better manners. You have joined a forum and in your first few messages told people who have been looking after cats since before you were born that they are wrong and you are right. You haven't said if you have any qualifications other than 'looking after animals'. We all do that - we look after our cats.


----------



## OrientalSlave

katetunstall_ said:


> So rude haha


Very cheeky to accuse other people of being rude on the very day you join a forum. Like walking into a room of strangers and telling them they are rude. Would you do that in real life? Really?


----------



## OrientalSlave

flora696 said:


> Where did I mention limiting what they eat?


Where you said they would eat more if you let them?

_I've been feeding mine half a pouch each up to 5 times a day depending if we are at work or not, thats 2 and a half each per day and *they would still eat more!*_


----------



## moggie14

Hi there 
I would love to know where you get your knowledge from - please do post links as I like to see scientific evidence of your claims.


----------



## Jesthar

If we're dealing in hearsay and empirical data here, the teeth of my cats have done brilliantly on raw and grain free wet


----------



## claire8234

Getting back to the main question the general rule is to feed cats under 12months as much as they want (without stuffing them!).

Tommy is 8months and some days he eats soooo much and other days he just sleeps and barely eats. 

I feed him before I go to work in the morning and then add extra to his bowl when he has finished so he has something for later - it goes in the hall where its cool. He then gets fed as much as he wants when I get home. On my days off he gets little and often. 

I feed him animonda carny kitten which he loves, bozita in jelly and the odd tin of cosma and canagan.

Zooplus is great and they do some very good quality, good priced food


----------



## Jesthar

It's probably also worth noting that the original thread dated to January 2012, so there was not even any reason to reply to it - those kittens will be full grown cats by now! :Cat


----------



## OrientalSlave

Jesthar said:


> It's probably also worth noting that the original thread dated to January 2012, so there was not even any reason to reply to it - those kittens will be full grown cats by now! :Cat


And the newbie who stirred joined on Monday and hasn't been seen since then...


----------



## chillminx

OrientalSlave said:


> And the newbie who stirred joined on Monday and hasn't been seen since then...


Quite! Deliberate or what? ​


----------



## Sharon White

We got our kitten, Oskar, last Wednesday he's 9 weeks old. We feed him 2 pouches a day (half a pouch over 4 meals) and I was worried I wasn't feeding him enough. He grazes on it through the day. I've read all your comments and they have been very helpful and I feel better knowing that we're feeding him enough. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Sharon White

Does anyone give their kittens the kitten milk? I've got a couple of cartons of it and I put a little bit out for him at night. 

Oskar doesn't drink much water. Maybe one or two laps. Is this normal?


----------



## OrientalSlave

If all Oskar's food is wet he will drink very little. He should have clean water available all the time and personally I don't use kitten milk.

Edited as autocorrect had mangled it.


----------



## carly87

You are not feeding him enough if he is still asking for more. Feed him as much as he wants.


----------



## Sharon White

carly87 said:


> You are not feeding him enough if he is still asking for more. Feed him as much as he wants.


Hi Carly87

I didn't say he was asking for more I said I give him 2 pouches a day over 4 meals which he grazes on all day and he seems happy with that.


----------



## Sharon White

OrientalSlave said:


> If all Oskar's food is wet he will drink very little. He should have clean water available all the time and personally I don't use kitten milk.
> 
> Edited as autocorrect had mangled it.


Hi OrientalSlave

Yeh I always make sure he has clean water.

I only gave him the kitten milk when he first came to us he doesn't seem to bother with it now.


----------



## Choc Biscuit

Hi I had trouble getting my kitten to eat any wet food he ate dry only because he was hungry tried all the good wet but still didn't like them then out of frustration I was in tescos and grabbed a box of hey diddle diddle wet food he went bonkers for it he's nearly 6 months he dosnt have a lot of dry now he has 2 100 grams pouches 3 times a day and it looks like meat not mush.


----------



## Choc Biscuit

My kitten loves tescorts hey diddle diddle wet cat food he has 2 pouches a day made into 3 meals I mix some dry into each meal,I've tried all sorts of wet but this seems to be his favorite plus it looks good,not mushy.


----------



## Choc Biscuit

Lilolil88 said:


> Ok thanks everyone. I will try upping their wet food amount then as I'd rather they eat more of that than the dry stuff.
> 
> Just need to find out what wet food is good for kittens now.


I had problems getting my kitten to eat full stop.I tried everything food available.in grabbed a box of hey diddle diddle cat food from tescos never looked back,


----------



## Em1998

Lilolil88 said:


> I have had my two kittens who are 8 weeks old since Tuesday. I am feeding them half a pouch of whiskas kitten wet food 4 times a day which they share and I am leaving 30 grams of whiskas kitten biscuits down throughout the day as I was told too many biscuits can be bad for male cats.
> 
> The recommended amount is 1/2 - 1 pouch plus 20-30 grams of biscuits per cat per day, but I am giving 2 pouches and 30 grams of biscuits between them both.
> 
> Does this sound ok? Or should I be feeding them more or less?


hello i have a kitten he is a male! full of energy and love he is so cute! the owner who had brought him up since a baby has done a real good job of it. i couldnt find a nother loving socible heart warming cat if i tried. he wont leave me he is constanlty purring and rubbing his head agaisnt me! licks me and jumps on me crawps on me loves playing! ive just fed him on whiskas pouches chicken the first time ever. and he hasnt mooved since i put it on the floor for him it says they should be fed upto 5 times a day is it? he just had buscuits at first he has them in his bedroom and he also has loads of toys cat scratching posts bowls 2 litter trays loads of toys bowls hidey homes a massive cat scrathing post. he is 10 weeks saturday! but i will deffantly carry on feeding him these pouches soon as he likes them that much! i will give him one in the morning! aswell as buscuits... one when i come home from work. and then one before bed so he having 3 pouches a day. and buscuits as he eats like a ganet! its unbelivable kittens grow so fast so give them all the food they can get make sure its the right sort of food. ive never owned a cat or a kitten in my life people always said bad things about them. i never thought id fall in love with him he is called joel nd he is so so so cute! wouldnt ask for a more better cat with a great personality. even if he does scratch me when he climbs all over me me and him have a bond and he always meows he loves me. hope this helps you!


----------



## Em1998

Lilolil88 said:


> I have had my two kittens who are 8 weeks old since Tuesday. I am feeding them half a pouch of whiskas kitten wet food 4 times a day which they share and I am leaving 30 grams of whiskas kitten biscuits down throughout the day as I was told too many biscuits can be bad for male cats.
> 
> The recommended amount is 1/2 - 1 pouch plus 20-30 grams of biscuits per cat per day, but I am giving 2 pouches and 30 grams of biscuits between them both.
> 
> Does this sound ok? Or should I be feeding them more or less?


----------



## Babe1980

I have two 8 wk old kittens as well and I feed mine half a puchQUOTE="Lilolil88, post: 1061744685, member: 1314237"]I have had my two kittens who are 8 weeks old since Tuesday. I am feeding them half a pouch of whiskas kitten wet food 4 times a day which they share and I am leaving 30 grams of whiskas kitten biscuits down throughout the day as I was told too many biscuits can be bad for male cats.

The recommended amount is 1/2 - 1 pouch plus 20-30 grams of biscuits per cat per day, but I am giving 2 pouches and 30 grams of biscuits between them both.

Does this sound ok? Or should I be feeding them more or less?[/QUOTE]
I


Lilolil88 said:


> I have had my two kittens who are 8 weeks old since Tuesday. I am feeding them half a pouch of whiskas kitten wet food 4 times a day which they share and I am leaving 30 grams of whiskas kitten biscuits down throughout the day as I was told too many biscuits can be bad for male cats.
> 
> The recommended amount is 1/2 - 1 pouch plus 20-30 grams of biscuits per cat per day, but I am giving 2 pouches and 30 grams of biscuits between them both.
> 
> Does this sound ok? Or should I be feeding them more or less?


I have two 8wk old kittens as well and I feed them 1/2 pouch felix kitten food 3 times a day and I leave bowl of biscuits down throughout the day. I also give them treats too I think that's enough but if your not sure talk to your vet, if your kittens are always hungry get them wormed and see if that helps


----------



## Babe1980

Lilolil88 said:


> I have had my two kittens who are 8 weeks old since Tuesday. I am feeding them half a pouch of whiskas kitten wet food 4 times a day which they share and I am leaving 30 grams of whiskas kitten biscuits down throughout the day as I was told too many biscuits can be bad for male cats.
> 
> The recommended amount is 1/2 - 1 pouch plus 20-30 grams of biscuits per cat per day, but I am giving 2 pouches and 30 grams of biscuits between them both.
> 
> Does this sound ok? Or should I be feeding them more or less?


----------



## Babe1980

I have two 8wk old kittens as well I feed them 1/2 pouch of felix kitten food 3 times a day, and I leave a bowl of biscuits down for them to nibble on during the day. In between this I feed them a few kitty treats but if your kitten is always hungry it might be worth getting them wormed, if your unsure about anything regarding your kittens talk to your vet hope this helps


----------



## OrientalSlave

You are replying to something over a year old.


----------



## Babe1980

Sorry


----------



## Annealise

I


----------

